# Nikkormat FT2: Worth Repairing?



## Saladsamurai (May 10, 2013)

Hello All 

I hope I have found the correct forum.  I have a Nikon Nikkormat FT2 that was passed down to me from my grandfather about 20 years ago.  I have only used it a handful of times and maybe only once in the past 10 years.  I took it out again recently and was just kind of inspecting it.  There was no film loaded and I was just firing the shutter when the camera 'jammed' on me.  I removed the lens and observed what was happening:



Press shutter button
Mirror rises
shutter curtain does not open
Mirror does not come back down
Can no longer advance film lever
In addition, I rotated the self-timer in a desperate attempt to fix things and now it too is stuck (though that seems normal given that the shutter will not fire)

I called the closest camera repair shop and they said that they could take a look, but they also mentioned that a cleaning and lube for this camera is $200 (USD).  He didn't say that the cleaning was required, but just wanted to me to know.

Do you folks ever do these cleanings and lubes?  I can't really rationalize spending more than $150 to get this camera working.  It would be nice since it has sentimental value, but it is not necessary.   I have a crappy little Hikari 2002 that I have been shooting with lately when I am not shooting digital.  The Nikon will just go on a shelf for display if turns out to be too costly.

Any thoughts or advice is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike_E (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried replacing the battery?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 10, 2013)

I'm not familiar with Nikon models so since I looked it up might as well post the link (I've run across this site before). The Nikkormat/Nikomat FT-2 SLR camera - Index Page

I've had old mechanical cameras jam and sometimes later myseriously unjam for no apparent reason... I think whatever is stuck in time loses tension and releases. 

It might work to try opening and closing the back, putting film in and out, pushing the button on the bottom that's used to release the film for unwinding (unless that's stuck too). I haven't tried this but I wonder if a shutter release cord might trip it. 

I know a lot of people get a CLR done but I haven't, I usually leave well enough alone if a camera is working. If you want to use it regularly maybe it would be worth the investment. I know old mechanical cameras don't have much value but that's what I usually use so I've learned and done some minor repair (replaced a mirror bumper) and if need be would consider having a repair done if it's a camera I intend to use.


----------



## cgw (May 10, 2013)

With respect, you should consider retiring it and making it a memento from your grandfather. It's a mechanical camera--the battery only powers the meter--that's probably succumbed to old age and storage. If you want a film camera,there are tons of Nikon bodies, especially models like the FE, FG, and newer AF models like the 8008s, N90s and F100, going for very little $. Shops capable of doing competent and affordable CLA work are thinning out fast.


----------



## Saladsamurai (May 11, 2013)

Hi folks  Thanks for the helpful replies.  I did bring it into the shop and left it there for an estimate.  I'll let you know what happens.  I think I have set my upper limit to about $100 to fix it (and even that is a little too much for what it's worth).  cgw has a point and the camera has sentimental value regardless of it's working condition.  

Thanks again


----------



## compur (May 11, 2013)

You can buy another working body for much less than $100.


----------

